# Soundstream D'artagnan 5.1, MC500, & JL Sub Box



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

This one's mine. With Christmas coming up and my usual inability to make up my mind, she's off to ebay along with my red MC500 and BNIB JL Sub box. Help a fella out with some Lego money!!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

bumpola


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Powerwedge ends today.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Bumperoo for two great OS Soundstream legends.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

3 hours left on the Red MC500

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

